
Show HN: Jott – A minimal tool for quickly writing and sharing notes - bwasti
https://github.com/bwasti/jott
======
TheAndruu
Cool deal. Suggest adding a note on the homepage for how to access notes you
save under `[https://jott.live/note/<your-note-
name>`](https://jott.live/note/<your-note-name>`)

I saw it on the Github readme

~~~
bwasti
great suggestion!

------
ziikutv
Drats, any plans on a Windows version without the requirement of WSL?

~~~
bwasti
I don’t own a windows machine and as a result wasn’t really planning on it.
How hard do you think it would be to add windows support?

~~~
ziikutv
I think I made this comment on this thread instead of another. However,
groking the code, you'd likely simply need to assume windows users have Python
or use something like PyInstaller.

